
The O3D API Blog: The future of O3D - ph0rque
http://o3d.blogspot.com/2010/05/future-of-o3d.html
======
nkassis
This is a little annoying. Google had not said a word about O3D for months and
they just announce now that they want to drop the plugin. I think a better
idea would have been to use the plugin as a way to provide WebGL and o3d to
older browsers until WebGL is widespread. Some of the O3D features are not
even possible in WebGL.

EDIT: the google group thread explaining about this:
[http://groups.google.com/group/o3d-discuss/browse_thread/thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/o3d-discuss/browse_thread/thread/5ef1e668cc0e250d)

EDIT: Google reiterated that they prefer that Google Frame implements WebGL
for IE instead of turning O3D into a complete HTML5 implementation to support
api O3D/WebGL developers need.

